
Sunlight on laser-etched metal purifies contaminated H2O w over 100% efficiency - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/laser-etched-metal-purifies-contaminated-water-using-sunlight-with-greater-than-100-efficiency/
======
taxicabjesus
Pretty cool use of lasers:

> Prior to creating the water attracting and repellent metals, Guo and his
> assistant, Anatoliy Vorobyev, demonstrated the use of femto-second laser
> pulses to turn almost any metal pitch black. The surface structures created
> on the metal were incredibly effective at capturing incoming radiation, such
> as light. But they also captured light over a broad range of wavelengths.

> Subsequently, his team used a similar process to change the color of a range
> of metals to various colors, such as blue, gold, and gray. The applications
> could include making color filters and optical spectral devices, using a
> single laser in a car factory to produce cars of different colors; or
> proposing with a gold engagement ring that matches the color of your
> fiancee’s blue eyes.

> The lab also used the initial black and colored metal technique to create a
> unique array of nano- and micro-scale structures on the surface of a regular
> tungsten filament, enabling a light bulb to glow more brightly at the same
> energy usage.

------
bookofjoe
>Solar-trackable super-wicking black metal panel for photothermal water
sanitation

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41893-020-0566-x](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41893-020-0566-x)

